# Psychisch welzijn > Vermoeidheid >  Slaapstoornis

## Agnes574

Ik heb heel vaak last van slaapstoornissen...
Hierbij bedoel ik dan 'inslaapproblemen',ik kan nog zo moe zijn en denken;ik val gelijk als een blok in slaap...eenmaal ik in mijn bed lig kan ik niet in slaap vallen...terwijl ik toch doodop ben..Soms lig ik tot 4 of 6u wakker!
Ik begin dan ook veel te 'malen'(aan vanalles liggen denken)en piekeren. Als ik eenmaal slaap ondervind ik verder weinig problemen,wordt soms wel eens even wakker,maar dan slaap ik meestal direct weer...en s'morgens ben ik dan niet uit mijn bed te branden...zou het liefst de hele dag verder slapen!
Slaappillen heb ik en die helpen meestal wel,maar ik wil die niet met regelmaat nemen,omdat ik weet dat ze verslavend werken en je er op den duur ook aan 'gewend' geraakt...
Iemand tips voor me?

Agnes Xx

----------


## snipper

Hoi Agnes,

Bij mij duurt het soms ook nogal lang voor ik in slaap val. Maar als ik al heel lang wakker lig en het begint me te irriteren ga ik bijvoorbeeld een boek lezen. Of even uit bed en tv kijken ofzo. Soms val ik na een half uurtje lezen wel makkelijker in slaap. (en soms helpt het helemaal niet)
Maar dan is het in ieder geval minder vervelend, want anders lig ik me maar te ergeren dat ik niet kan slapen... en als je geirriteerd bent slaap je natuurlijk HELEMAAL niet meer!

Groetjes

----------


## Agnes574

Dat is idd zo Snipper,
Ik blijf ook niet in mijn bed liggen hoor als ik maar niet in slaap val...ik ga dan weer terug naar beneden,zorg dak het niet al te warm heb,zodat ik dan weer in een warm bed kan kruipen en ik kijk ook wat tv...of zit hier op MC  :Wink: 
Blijven liggen en niet kunnen slapen,daar wordt je idd stiepelzot van!!

Liefs Ag Xx

----------


## Luuss0404

Agnes en Snipper,

Ik hoop dat jullie intussen minder inslaapproblemen hebben  :Smile: 
Ik heb er ook wel eens last van, dan lig ik op bed, mijn lichaam is moe, maar mijn hoofd draait op volle toeren. Dan ga ik een boek lezen of mijn gedachte opschrijven (heb een schrift naast me bed voor dromen en gedachtes op te schrijven) indien dat wil en anders ga ik idd naar beneden wat drinken, tv kijken of een blokje om lopen en dan probeer ik daarna een nieuwe poging.
Agnes, zag dat jij al veel artikelen mbt slapen had gepost, you go girl!  :Wink: 
Succes dames met slapen... 

Liefs Luuss

----------

